# Paphiopedilum sanderianum



## musa (Sep 3, 2019)

Just found my sandy starting to bloom. I nearly overlooked it behind the leaves of my Amorphophallus species.
I'm looking forward to the flowers in full bloom, it is a first time bloomer. I bought the seedling in 2013.




to be continued...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 3, 2019)

Healthy looking plant


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 3, 2019)

Beautiful and well-grown. I'm glad you didn't miss the show. After 6 years of growing, it would have been a shame if you'd have missed it.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 3, 2019)

Very exciting...I like you post it as an unfolding story...looking foreward to follow the process!

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 3, 2019)

Raise it up so the petals dont touch anything - they stop growing.
Exciting. What is the parentage?


----------



## troy (Sep 3, 2019)

5 FLOWERS!! is very special!! Keep it hydrated and the flowers from drying out too much!! You could get it awarded If the shape is consistent & symmetrical and the judges aren't stuck on flat & round lol..


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 4, 2019)

That is a nice one. Like Troy said, five is special and they should darken as they mature.


----------



## musa (Sep 4, 2019)

Thank you all!
Mrhappyrotter, propably I wouldn't have missed the complete blooming, but it would have been really hard to undo the mess of the curly petals and the leaves of neighbouring Paphs without any damage...
and of course I'll keep you posted, Jens.
Thanks a lot for your remarque on petal growth, Ozpaph, I'll try to keep the petals free hanging and untouched. What about the leaves of the sandy itself? it seems that it won't be possible to keep them away of the petals without risking some damage. I don't have any idea what the parentage is. I bought it from Hilmar Bauch (Asendorf, Germany), I'll ask him, maybe he still has some information.
Thanks troy, I keep that in mind and will try to get some infos about awarding procedures in Austria, I'm not yet member of any orchid society, I haven't had too many special paphs blooming yet, I suppose that will be necessary. I hope all five flowers will develope properly.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 4, 2019)

Some one on ST suggested with P. philippinense to mist the petals on a daily basis to enhance petal length and growth. I tried this once with a St.Sw. and it seemed to work well - during the next blooming I was partly away on holiday and couldn't stick to this regime with a semi-detrimental effect on the petals, that semi-dried up, though the plant itself was sufficiently watered. 

Does anybody here have an idea, whether such a misting regime would apply to sanderianum as well?!


----------



## musa (Sep 5, 2019)

It is worth a try. Done carefully at least it won't harm...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 6, 2019)

Congrats on your bloom. Five flowers is quite an achievement.

However, based on leaf stance (straight up versus gently folded in waves of the species) and width and stance of petals at base (near pouch), plus the way the petals uncurl, this might be a primary sanderianum hybrid like Yang-Ji Hawk. Also blooming season is off since most sandies bloom in late spring (though fall blooming is not unusual). But combined all these factors together, I would suspect as such. Growing my sandies over the last 15 years, you tend to notice these things. But of course I could be wrong LOL.


----------



## musa (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks, Leslie, for mentioning it, you are not the first one with a doubt. I'm glad for your comment. It's my first sanderianum blooming so my eye isn't that sharp yet. I'm back on monday, then I'll post better photos with more details.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 6, 2019)

have you got more, updated photos?


----------



## musa (Sep 7, 2019)

Ozpaph, I'm not at home right now, next week I'll post new photos. I asked the vendor for the parentage, don't have an answer yet.


----------



## blondie (Sep 12, 2019)

Fantastic I do find this a difficult species


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 12, 2019)

all i can say is wow!


----------



## musa (Sep 13, 2019)

Sorry, it took a little time but now i have some better photos. I'd like to hear your opinion wether it is a pure sanderianum or not, as Leslie suggested.
At the moment all five blooms are open, only the petals are not yet completely unfolded. Petal length is 22 cm (8.6 inch).
If you want some more details or info please ask.
To me it is the most stunning orchid I had in bloom till now!
Michael


----------



## emydura (Sep 13, 2019)

I don't think it is a straight sanderianum. The petals are too short. The way the petals are spiralling suggests this could be Paphiopedilum Chiu Hua Dancer ( gigantifolium x sanderianum).


----------



## troy (Sep 13, 2019)

I think chiu could be a likely candidate staminode and dorsel mine also has a white peduncle, although most chiu hua flowers have a red pouch.....but hell that's just my 2 cents, veery beautiful blooming plant whatever it is, I'd keep it!! Maybe ask the vendor about it


----------



## Justin (Sep 14, 2019)

Very nice flowers! It is a keeper.

But I am leaning towards a a hydrid.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 14, 2019)

Not a pure sandie. I was thinking Michael Koopowitz but the petals are twisty. Could be a MK hybrid.


----------



## musa (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks a lot for your oppinions. I'm still a little confused. Till now I didn't get an answer of the vendor.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 16, 2019)

The first thing I thought this is a hybrid when I looked at your new pics. More likely a Chiu Hua hybrid and not straight CHD.


----------



## emydura (Sep 16, 2019)

SlipperKing said:


> The first thing I thought this is a hybrid when I looked at your new pics. More likely a Chiu Hua hybrid and not straight CHD.



Maybe. It definitely has sanderianum and gigantifolium in it.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 16, 2019)

I agree. MK X gig??


----------



## musa (Sep 17, 2019)

Rick, David and Ozpaph, that sounds quite convincing. I see details of all three species (sanderianum, philippinense and gigantifolium) in it, too. Thanks a lot!
I'll contact the vendor once more...


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 17, 2019)

It could be CHD backed to sandie. Not sure if that cross has been made. I know CHD x roth has been done. This is not that cross.


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 17, 2019)

Kinda has somewhat of an intaniae look, with those stubby buds and gnarled segments.


----------

